# another one done



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Actually this is the third one for the year no video of the second one as it went to it's new home before i got to take a video. However after finally getting all the bugs worked out this one is for my cemetery. Nothing like getting down to the wire.(The project was found on the garage of evil site thanks to Geoff and Steve). I've added the link as i can't seem to get the video to show up here.
cheers coffin_creature
halloween 2009 :: crypt2009001.flv video by mike5567 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/mike5567/halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y237/mike5567/halloween%202009/crypt2009001


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job, it looks great!!!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks Great! Love the red eyes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a lovely well-dressed corpse - and I agree with scourge, the red eyes are a great touch.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like this. Is your theme an egyptian one?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what I wouldn't give to be able to make one of those!!! Very cool. Love his hair BTW - kinda "rockish"


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

simply amazing.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's so cool!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a great prop!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, that is an awesome coffin.Very nice smooth movement to the doors opening.Is the coffin made out of foam or wood? Or maybe wood with foam covering.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nicely done! The coffin, the corpse, the sound, every detail is superb!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great, outstanding job!


----------

